

Silicon Valley PIPA / SOPA Protest - Cmccann7
http://www.hackersandfounders.com/events/48317262/?a=ea1_grp&eventId=48317262&action=detail&rv=ea1&rv=ea1

======
kn0thing
Very excited to see our comrades with better burritos in solidarity -- and so
quickly!

